

Sergey Brin's awesome webpage. - krtl
http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/

======
gr366
This should really be viewed in Netscape 1.2 to see the gray background as it
was originally intended.

------
petercooper
Also awesome.. Sergey dressed in women's clothing:
<http://www.werty.net/blogphotos/sergey-drag.jpg>

~~~
eam
If for some reason google collapses, a modeling career awaits him at
Victoria's Secret.

------
pgbovine
that style of webpage is fairly typical for a grad student or researcher to
display their publications and other academic works. even today lots of
academic webpages i peruse look like that :) it's what happens when you write
pure HTML with no CSS

~~~
almost
I really like them too, it's quite a refreshing break from the full-ness of
the rest of the web. It recalls a time when the web was meant distributing
information as opposed to another sales channel.

------
DannyDover
Don't forget about Larry! His page is at <http://infolab.stanford.edu/~page/>
. The images are broken on the Stanford version, so I corrected the image
sources and reposted it at <http://bit.ly/6iO8Bk> . (Hopefully he forgives
me...)

------
byrneseyeview
<http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/resume.html>

He worked at Wolfram?

~~~
wallflower
> A new project I have just started is going to generate personalized movie
> ratings for users. The way it works is as follows. You rate the movies you
> have seen. Then the system finds other users with similar tastes to
> extrapolate how much the you will like some other movies. It is currently
> written entirely in Python.

Netflix Challenge.

~~~
drats
Indeed, think of what could have been, so much talent just wasted.

------
zeeone
He looks like a capable guy and I would like to hire him.

~~~
nandemo
Dunno, he seems nothing special.

I've interviewed lots of CS PHDs who couldn't code anything. He must be one of
those. Look at all those overly theoretical-sounding papers.

Oh, he can get loads of data from the web and make some fancy calculations.
But can he make any money off that? Reminds me of Erik Naggum's take on lisp
fanboys babbling about inverting large matrices...

He's got no sense of design either. Well, at least he can make his own HTML
page by hand.

------
mahmud
His dad is still a working mathematician and teacher :-)

<http://www-users.math.umd.edu/~mib/>

------
ojbyrne
Animating a gif of his own photo was obviously a harbinger of the great things
to come.

~~~
pgbovine
ha yeah back in 1998 that would've rocked everyone's 486 CPU

~~~
wheels
More like Pentium II:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_II>

The 486 came out 9 years earlier, in 1989.

~~~
ig1
I was using a 486 in 1998 to browse the web with Opera, reading my usenet with
Internet News (Forte Free Agent later on) and my mail with Pegasus Mail.

486s were ridiculous expensive when they came out in '89 - remember a
Commodore Amiga was advanced at that time. Even when I got my 486dx-66 in '94
it was towards the top of the range for a consumer PC.

~~~
thaumaturgy
My high school had a drafting lab, and I and a bunch of other guys would sneak
in there during the lunch hour and fire up illicit games of Descent.

The rule was that the first one to successfully enter the lab would get to use
the shiny 486 in there; everyone else had to use the 386s, which put them at a
distinct tactical disadvantage.

I graduated in 1997.

------
nhebb
It's funny to see that his address was in the Gates building. I'm sure it's
old news to Stanford alum, but I love the irony.

------
rbanffy
So, he worked on an "automated detection of copyright violations"...
Interesting...

~~~
dagobart
I guess since Google is (that) profitable there's little benefit in seeking an
income by detection of copyright violations.

------
NathanKP
From the source code:

 _<!--function Hi() { window.status='Please use proper postage.'; } // -->_

------
prat
It was a good idea to change the 1st G's color from green to blue.

~~~
vinhboy
You sir, just found the recipe for success. I must do this to my own site.

~~~
prat
this was an ingredient., you might need a logo astrologist/consultant to get
the recipe.

------
philfreo
There's a phone number on there. Someone should call and ask for Sergey.

------
winter_blue
i dont see what's so awesome about it

~~~
jfarmer
<http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/sergey.gif>

------
krtl
GPS: Working on it. 1998 was around the time GPS was commercialized.

------
mixmax
So this is where they got the inspiration for the Google homepage.

------
s3graham
"Currently I am at Google"

Heh, you don't say?

------
devadvocate
nostalgic for any google fan.

------
zkylab
shit

------
zandorg
Half the links seem to be broken.

